
How an iOS Developer Just Uncovered the Next iPhone - scott_karana
https://www.wired.com/story/iphone-8-leak/
======
natch
I understand blaming Apple but this dude also had a choice about whether he
shared the information he found. He chose to go the opportunistic route to get
himself some publicity.

So, what's the harm? The harm is every copycat company from Samsung and Google
on down now get a jump on feverishly revising their roadmap to get ahead of
solid Apple ideas with gimmicky "improvements", instead of coming up with
their own deep innovations. Sure, some of them would have found this stuff
anyway but maybe not all of them.

